
Create time and attention budgets for your life - visopsys
https://www.tyroway.com/blog/create-budgets-for-you-life/
======
mountain_404
I think the main problem with time management is prioritization. People are
confused by what is important to them. We are told to live true to yourselves
but everyone has 2 selves: the current self and future self and these 2 selves
often have conflict of interest.

Another problem with finding time to do something is the context. We have 8-9
hours at work but many of us only work for 5 or 6 hours. However, we cannot do
personal things (like reading or working on your project) for the rest of the
day. We will be judged by the people around us.

